# Ready Fuel or Fuel Reserve?



## sdgmcdon (May 6, 2012)

I wanted to add to my preparedness supplies with some "fuel" for heating/boiling water for freeze dried foods etc. I have a small propane burner which works quite well however then I have to store a LOT of propane to have it on hand to use for any prolonged issues; and I have no outside area to store it.

So as an alternative I've been looking at Ready Fuel (Linked here) and Fuel Reserve (Linked here).

Anyone have any experience with these? Opinions on which works better then the other etc?

Pricing aside, wanting to know which actually WORKS best for boiling water etc.

Thanks!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

That sounds incredibly expensive compared to kerosene. You can buy kerosene cooking stoves from St Paul Mercantile. That's what I have. I also have a camp stove with 30 gallons of coleman fuel. In Wisconsin you can buy bulk kerosene for about $4.50 a gallon.


----------



## sdgmcdon (May 6, 2012)

BillS said:


> That sounds incredibly expensive compared to kerosene. You can buy kerosene cooking stoves from St Paul Mercantile. That's what I have. I also have a camp stove with 30 gallons of coleman fuel. In Wisconsin you can buy bulk kerosene for about $4.50 a gallon.


What cooking stove do you have? And where can you buy kerosene in bulk?


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I've also been looking at a kerosene stove for backup cooking, at one time had two hundred fifty gal of kerosene stored gotta start over now looking at setting up for a hundred gal, am also looking at building a solar oven, anyone recommend any good plans for one? I have a couple but would like more ideas.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

In order of preference:

1) Wood. I have enough wood around me to cook 10,000 meals if using a "rocket stove". I keep a tea kettle of water on top of the wood-burning stove; I could use it for warming but not much cooking. I could build a wood burning cook stove in a pinch if needed.

2) Propane. A single 20 lb (grill size) bottle will cook meals at my house for a month at least. No need to go outside, like cooking with wood/rocket stove. 
Best saved for "rainy days" (and snowy days!)

3) Coleman camp stove and about 10 gallons of Coleman fuel. I have it for "just in case" but never, ever use it.

Everything in what I typed can be bought pretty dang cheap if not for FREE. I see 20 lb grill bottles sell for $5-$10 all the time, and a small propane camp stove or table top grill is only $20-$30, or a *LOT* cheaper at garage sales. 

I don't buy ANYTHING new (except the Coleman fuel). There are still plenty of deals to be had when you look around!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Both of those look like they would work fine, no personal experience here, like you said that is not counting pricing. 
Have you considered alcohol? If I had to store fuel inside then that would be my first choice, no odor, huge selection of stoves from restaurant chafing pots to ultralight backpacking models, and of course you can make one very easily.
Alcohol is relatively safe in storage and has a virtually infinite shelf life if sealed. You can burn any kind of alcohol with sufficient purity. The only down side I can think of is that pure alcohol has an almost invisible flame.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Been like 30 years but I had a chemestry set once upon a time and it had a simple little alcohol burner in it. I n the instructions it suggested putting just a little of one of the chems in it to make the flame burn yellow so you could see it. Can't remember what that chem was but it only took a tiny amount. Seems you could look that up and resolve the clear flame issue. 

Sorry no knowledge of the items in the original OP question.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

To make alcohol flame more visible I know salt works but doesn't dissolve that great and can leave a residue. A couple drops of gasoline or coleman fuel works too but needs to be used cautiously. Have heard of borax but never tried it.
Hasn't really been an issue for me because I haven't used it for light and am usually pretty cautious when cooking.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ya know the borax sounds familliar might be the one I used way back when. Wish I could say I really paid attention to any changes in deposits on test tubes and such but I didn't I probably would have if it had been really dirty though. And it wasn't stinky or fumey I do remember as I was in the house in a utility room with it.


----------

